# Paul "The Polar Bear" Varelans



## Rush (Jun 18, 2006)

What ever happened to him? 6'8 300 pounds it says his last fight was in 1998 in a different organization and his last fight with the UFC was at UFC 8. He is 4-2 in UFC and has made it to the tournament finals once against Marco Ruas. His other loss was to Tank Abbott when Abbott was at the top of his game. Paul Varelans used to be psycho some of his most vicious knockouts were against Gerry Harris and Cal Worsham. Here is his history of fights:



> Win D.ick Vrij KO Rings Holland-The King of Rings 2/8/1998 2 0:30
> Loss Nick Nutter TKO (Cut) WVC 5-World Vale Tudo Championship 5 2/3/1998 1 3:42
> Win Waldir dos Anjos Submission (Punches) WVC 5-World Vale Tudo Championship 5 2/3/1998 1 2:36
> Loss Carlos Barreto TKO (Strikes) Brazil Open-'97 6/15/1997 1 2:33
> ...


----------



## CTFlyingKnee (Jul 5, 2006)

sadly Paul will only be remembered for getting treatment from Tank back in his prime


----------



## AxL (Jul 27, 2006)

actually I remember Paul for being the big slow guy that marco ruas chopped down, one leg kick at a time. It got to where it looked like varlens just wanted to sit down because his legs were so pounded out.


----------



## Big_Badi_Rabadi (Jun 26, 2006)

AxL said:


> actually I remember Paul for being the big slow guy that marco ruas chopped down, one leg kick at a time. It got to where it looked like varlens just wanted to sit down because his legs were so pounded out.


Yeah Varlens sucks. . .


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Can You Say Waste Of Size!!!


----------



## smash (Jun 22, 2006)

Mark Kerr's gnp on Varlens was brutal.


----------

